# Familiar with Leerburg vid 'Raising a Working Puppy'?



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

It was recommended to me.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

join a club with a good TD, you will learn more than you would from a vid.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is just puppy raising, there is nothing more to it. If you have a dog already, I am pretty sure that you will be alright.

Send me the 50 bucks.

It is tempting to go and buy stuff, we all know that. : )


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Videos are nice and can helpful, but they shouldn't be THE main stay for training. A good working dog club with sound members is always helpful. If some of the members have a breed that you are into, ask them questions. 

$50.00! Since I'm retired, send me your money, all of it, and I'll tell you want you want to hear! :mrgreen:#-o


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

i have the video, its worthless
complete waste of $40

dont let people pet your dog
put them in a crate in your car
take them to the park

blah blah blah...stupid


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

hmmmm...thanks


----------

